# Basic Segmentation Attempt



## W.Y. (Mar 7, 2010)

After making my 12 segment  sled for cutting segments  and a big 18" donut chuck  for the lathe  a couple days  ago , both of which I showed in another discussion ,  I decided to try them both out .
Cut and  glued  up the pieces  for this  very basic segmented vessel  yesterday and turned it this morning after the glue was cured.  I found out  that  . . . Hey . . . this is fun. Will have to try to gradually   get more advanced with it now. 












Here is a shot of  turning the foot in the donut chuck


----------



## seawolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good from here. I am getting set up to.
Mark


----------



## broitblat (Mar 7, 2010)

Very dramatic looking and hardly seems "basic".  Very nice.

  -Barry


----------



## skiprat (Mar 7, 2010)

Very impressive!!! Certainly doesn't look basic to me either. The precision of the joints looks perfect. Very well done.


----------



## David Keller (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice job...  Great looking joints and nice complementary woods.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good.

Not sure but you might want to check with an experienced segmenter about the stability and strength of the checkered segments. They maybe should be staggered.


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 8, 2010)

jttheclockman said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Not sure but you might want to check with an experienced segmenter about the stability and strength of the checkered segments. They maybe should be staggered.


.

I checked with very experienced segmenters before ever starting . It is called a checkerboard pattern and was not intended to be staggered.   It was from them  that I got my information. Can't beat getting it straight from experienced segmenters.  . For someone that doesn't know how that is done, the four boards  were all glued together lengthwise   and then the segments were  cut out of that strip which is actually  much stronger than a solid  single grain board . Every other segment is flipped over and glued into a circle  the same as any other piece of wood to give the effect shown .

To all others with you kind   responses , I aploogize  for my delay in getting back.
I have been very busy with questions and discussions   about this particular    piece   on  a couple other sites  where  I don't have to log in with every reply like I have to  here.

If anyone has questions about it feel free to use my email address below because I can answer from that right away . Always glad to help whenever I can.
Happy turning to all


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 8, 2010)

William O Young said:


> .
> 
> I checked with very experienced segmenters before ever starting . It is called a checkerboard pattern and was not intended to be staggered. It was from them that I got my information. Can't beat getting it straight from experienced segmenters. .
> Happy turning to all


 

Well there you go. Can't beat experience. Looks good.


----------



## chrisk (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful and precise.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Mar 8, 2010)

very nicely done William, the pattern and the joints look superb. Some one was a good teacher. Have you joined the AAW segmenting group yet? http://www.segmentedwoodturners.org/.


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Mar 8, 2010)

Beautiful!

Robin


----------



## Bree (Mar 8, 2010)

Looks great!  That chuck is pretty cool too!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 8, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> very nicely done William, the pattern and the joints look superb. Some one was a good teacher. Have you joined the AAW segmenting group yet? http://www.segmentedwoodturners.org/.



Thanks Glenn.
Thanks for the link and I will check it out. 
No I do not belong to that group . I have been a member of AAW's   regular site for  at least 15 years but it is just one of my "lurking" sites . It is a wonderful site but I just don't have time to participate in as many as I would like to .   It is however  nice to scan through messages now and again to learn and keep on top of things.
I am basically the same here because there are just not enough hours in a day  . I tend to keep to the smaller sites like my own with only a couple thousand members and only about 80 to a 100  active participants . Hard to keep up  actively  with some of these  huge sites  but easy to quickly  scan through and pick up on topics of interest . My own site  stats  shows about 100 members  logged in every day and a couple hundred guests (lurkers)  every day so that keeps me busy and of course my own site  always comes first and left over time is for others . Nice to get a coupls hours in the shop once in a while as well  :wink:
I will look into AAW's segmenting group and will have yet another site to check out  . .  lucky me  :biggrin:

What really browns me off with this site is that I first have to log in to read  or answer anything . Then I type a message and  hit submit and it throws up a message telling me to log in again before  it will send the message  Aaarrrggggg .  It is the only site on the entire internet that  wont remember my settings .


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 10, 2010)

William... Absolutely beautiful work!

 Don't want to beat a dead horse, but just a suggestion for your logon problem (i'm sure you have already tried this, but here goes):

The next time you login, check the "remember me" button at the login screen. Then close your browser (which browser do you use?), then shut down your computer and restart it normally.

Then restart your browser, go to IAP login screen, login again and again check the "remember me" button. I was having a similar problem and I "think" this is what finally cleared it up for me. I hope it helps you as I look forward to seeing more of your beautiful work.


----------



## arjudy (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks great. Is your jig an original design or did you use a plan to build it?


----------



## W.Y. (Mar 11, 2010)

PenMan1 said:


> William... Absolutely beautiful work!
> 
> Don't want to beat a dead horse, but just a suggestion for your logon problem (i'm sure you have already tried this, but here goes):
> 
> ...



Thanks Andy but believe me , I have tried everything possible short of deleting cookies for my entire computer and I will not do that unless I have to like in case of computer crash etc..


arjudy;
Not my own design. I used a plan to build it.
You can email me on that if you wish.


----------

